# Merckx candy!



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

I picked up this TT frame and fork at the Belgian factory in Nov. of 2003. It hibernated under my bed for six months before I could finance the completion of it ; 20 more payments and it's mine!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sweet Axel's TT bike, nice*

assume it's the TT version of the SC


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*you're correct sir!*



atpjunkie said:


> assume it's the TT version of the SC


This SC version is a tad unique in terms of material. I believe the Merckx SC TT stock model is made of aluminum and scandium with carbon wraps around the seat and chain stays. My version is titanium through and through.

I didn't realize this at the time, but the RBR powers to be have automatically reposted my previous thread on this bike in the Merckx forum. Scroll down and look for Axel Merckx TT Bike for a detailed review, sorry about the double posting.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that's what the Titane caught me off guard*

and didn't look too closely at the sticker.
in the immortal words of Napoleon Dynamite "Lucky"
if I ever wanted a TT rig, too bad, you already have it


----------

